

15 years of best paper awards from top cs conferences - jamesturn
http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html

======
jamesturn
Found it on reddit compsci but thought it'd be more appropriate here.

The ranking on the bottom is interesting:

Microsoft Research 20.2

Carnegie Mellon University 19.77

University of Washington 14.67

Stanford University 12.43

IBM Research 9.7

Cornell University 9.62

University of California Berkeley 8.28

University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign 8.0

University of Alberta 7.14

University of British Columbia 7.0

Yahoo! Research 6.82

AT&T Laboratories 6.58

University of Toronto 6.33

Massachusetts Institute of Technology 5.53

University of Massachusetts Amherst 4.92

------
haasted
It seems that most of the papers are hidden behind ACM's paywall. Of the ones
that were part of my limited, random sample at least.

~~~
darwinGod
just google the papers, or look up in google scholar :-)

In most cases, the authors would have uploaded it on their webpage.

------
darwinGod
Awesome! would have been even better if there were SIGCOMM,SIGMETRICS were
included.

~~~
jamesturn
Here are the ones for SIGCOMM: <http://www.sigcomm.org/awards/best-paper-
award> It looks like there's only 3 years of them so it would be easy to add.

SIGMETRICS seems to have only a few years of awards as well. But there is no
central list of them.

------
hc
haha. is there someone out there who believes you get an education in these
subjects by reading those papers that won best paper awards?

